# Locust defence??



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

This is mainly as im perplexed and intrigued by my locusts when I go to pick them up. I have notice a brown liquid coming from their mouths, and pretty much every one does it when I pick them up to dust them etc.

Ive looked on google and had a good look on here and cant find any explination for it. Im assuming its some sort of defence mechanism?

Anyone care to explain further?


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

might be poo but i dont know if locusts have a anus.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

UkReptiles said:


> might be poo but i dont know if locusts have a anus.


Oh no no no, they have a bottom that produces more than enough poop!

The brown juice does pen and ink a bit, more likely a defense mechanism.


----------

